# Ford 2600 Clutch Probem?



## surveyor1700 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got a Ford 2600. I can crank it up, put it into gear, and let off the clutch and I've got nothing. I've tried all 4 gears in Hi and Lo. I took the cover off where the gear levers are to check to see if all things were connected, and didn't see any problems, but I'm not mechanic.

I did try to pull start the tractor the last time I tried to start it, before I could get it cranked up last time, and I'm afraid I might have done something to the clutch in the process.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Hows it feel on the pedal?Any resistance?Does the sound change when you press it?


----------



## surveyor1700 (Jan 16, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be any sound difference at all when I push in the clutch. Kind of like not doing pushing it in at all. The linkage is all in place from the pedal to the housing. I thought about adjusting the length of the linkage, but since I really don't know what I'm doing, I figured I would wait on that.

Before I took the cover off, the shift levers both felt like they always have. In my opinion, there hasn't been any excessive looseness, and it has always felt like it was sound mechanically (before and after it quit working). I put the the cover back on, but I haven't been able to get the springs that sit at the bottom of the lever back to their normal position yet because I haven't been able to get the ring that keeps them in place into that thier groove. I only had a few minutes to work on it at that point. I went ahead and cranked it up and tried it out, but no change. I could still shift the gears without those springs, just have to be careful because it's very loose of course.

Hope that helps, and please ask more questions if they come to mind.
Thanks,
Erik


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

surveyor1700 said:


> I've got a Ford 2600. I can crank it up, put it into gear, and let off the clutch and I've got nothing. I've tried all 4 gears in Hi and Lo. I took the cover off where the gear levers are to check to see if all things were connected, and didn't see any problems, but I'm not mechanic.
> 
> I did try to pull start the tractor the last time I tried to start it, before I could get it cranked up last time, and I'm afraid I might have done something to the clutch in the process.
> 
> ...


Pull starting attempts should not cause a clutch failure. The normal condition for the clutch is to be engaged and you disconnect it with the pedal. Some times the clutch stick to the flywheel and the pressure plate an it won't disengage so the engine and transmission stay connected . Your case sounds just the opposite.

If you are able to start the tractor and put it in to gear and it won't go, then your clutch is not engaging or if your tractor has a drive coupling between the tranny and the rear axle pinion it could have sheared.
I'm guessing you have a two stage clutch. Does the pto work when you engage it?

Is there any sign of oil dripping from the drain at the bottom of the bell housing? A rear main seal leak can get oil on the clutch lining and cause it to slip. It can just be plum worn out and it's slipping. I suppose that the clutch plate could be stuck on the transmission input shaft splines and won't slide back forward and engage the flywheel when you release the clutch pedal. Is there a plate on the bottom of the bell housing that you can remove to look at the flywheel clutch area? Otherwise, I think you'll have to split the engine from the transmission and take a look.


----------



## surveyor1700 (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried the PTO, but no go. There does not seem to be any leaks at all. I'll look tonight and see if there is a plate that can be removed on the bell housing.

Man I hope we don't have to split the tractor. Starts getting into some real money.

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you able to easily get it into any gear with the clutch pushed in? Just trying to figure out if the clutch is even disengaging or not when you clutch it.


----------



## surveyor1700 (Jan 16, 2011)

I can shift the levers into any gear with or without the clutch pedal. But it just doesn't engage at all.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gosh, sounds like the pressure plate springs snapped or lost their spring to me, or the clutch is just simply gone! Tractors are so low geared, it could have been on it's way out for a long time now.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Gosh, sounds like the pressure plate springs snapped or lost their spring to me, or the clutch is just simply gone! Tractors are so low geared, it could have been on it's way out for a long time now.



I was thinking pressure plate as well.


----------



## surveyor1700 (Jan 16, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's input. I think I'll probably take it in and get an estimate on repair cost, and then see what's in the piggy bank.
Thanks again!
:usa:


----------



## Gregfennen (Aug 23, 2013)

I have 1 ford 2600 and the clutch won't disengage unless you stand on the brakes. Then it will disengage, but when you engage the clutch again, it won't disengage again until you stand on the brakes again. I'm guessing that the clutch plate is binding on the splined shaft.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Howdy Greg,

Sounds like you have a clutch replacement job in your future. Before you do it, let's check a few items on your clutch.

1) When you push your clutch pedal down by hand, do you feel about 1-1/2" free play before resistance is felt? If not, make a small adjustment to you clevis/linkage to obtain the free play. 

2) Is the drain with the cotter pin at the bottom of the bell housing open? If this drain hole is plugged, and you have a rear main seal or tranny seal leak, your clutch disc can get soaked with oil and swell up causing the symptoms you describe. If the cotter pin is free, shove a small wire up alongside of it to assure the drain is open.


----------



## Gregfennen (Aug 23, 2013)

I recently bought this tractor. When I first got it, the clutch would not disengage at all. I read on the internet to tie the clutch pedal down, pull the starter and spray the clutch down with PB Blaster. I then pulled the tractor in high gear with my truck to try to break the clutch loose. Now it will only release when I stand on the brakes. I don't feel any difference, or play in the clutch pedal. The hole in the bottom of the bell housing is clear, but I did notice a small amount of oil dripping from it.


----------



## Gregfennen (Aug 23, 2013)

*Ford 2600 Clutch sticking*

I finally got around to splitting my tractor to find out why the clutch was sticking and found that the rear main seal at the back of the engine was leaking and saturated the clutch assembly. The oil turned into a gooey tar like substance that gummed up the clutch and caused it to stick to the flywheel. It also gummed up the pilot bearing and throw out bearing. All was replaced and is now working fine again.


----------

